# Big Food! Big Fun! Food Photos from Dimensions get-together



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

Today a bunch of folks from these forums got together for lunch at a deli here in New Jersey. We had people from NY, NJ and PA. There are photos in the events forum here but I decided to put the food photos here on the Foodee Board. Here is a link to the original (very long!) thread about this get-together.

Here goes!

View attachment Harolds17sm.jpg


Boteroesque Babe and Egbert Souse start off with pickles from "The World's Largest Pickle Bar" (which I have some doubts about! It wasn't _that_ big!)​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds16sm.jpg


Mike thought we needed pickle photos, so of course we needed one of him. That's BigSexy920 behind him!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds19sm.jpg


Looks like Jenn and BigCutieCindy are sharing potato skins (I think??)​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds21e-sm.jpg​
Here is a 26 oz pastrami sandwich (which BBNancy and I shared, and we brought home LOTS of leftovers). You are only seeing one half of it - behind it was an identical tower of meat. They give you lots of extra bread to make smaller sandwiches. A close-up photo follows...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds26sm.jpg


Pastrami, and more pastrami!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds25sm.jpg


Here's BBNancy's wee order of onion rings​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds23sm.jpg​
Never too many Nancys! Here is NancyGirl74 with her ham sandwich - to which she added bacon, lettuce (looks like almost a whole head of lettuce!) and tomato.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds28sm.jpg


BoBabe made a more manageable sandwich from the one she shared with Egbert. But it was still quite a bite! Egbert is enjoying an onion ring.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds30e.jpg


OK, they say the desserts serve 3 or 4 people each, but this would easily have fed 6 or more! This is vanilla buttercream cake. Yum!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds33sm.jpg


HugKiss and Joan share bread pudding.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment Harolds32sm.jpg


BoBabe's cheesecake served as a birthday cake to help celebrate her big day (which was earlier this week).​


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 4, 2006)

Look at those hands going and the mouth open.  Talk about typical.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok the pastrami sandwich and the cake both made my mouth drop. They are HUGE. Never seen sucha thing. Looks like it was a good time
Stacey


----------



## Ash (Mar 4, 2006)

What I wanna know is how Jes managed to avoid all of these photos (except what I guess is the back/side of her head).  

/disappointed


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ashley said:


> What I wanna know is how Jes managed to avoid all of these photos (except what I guess is the back/side of her head).
> 
> /disappointed




Shes Tricky that one, Like lightning


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

That pastrami looked very very very very.. yummy. 

I'm so jealous.


----------



## missaf (Mar 4, 2006)

OmGosh, it looks like you guys had your fill and you had fun! Thanks for sharing the photos Randi, it's almost as good as being there :0


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

Ashley said:


> What I wanna know is how Jes managed to avoid all of these photos (except what I guess is the back/side of her head).
> 
> /disappointed



Not everyone wanted their pics posted. So we had some "mystery guests"!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG, I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Jes (Mar 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 4085
> 
> 
> BoBabe made a more manageable sandwich from the one she shared with Egbert. But it was still quite a bite! Egbert is enjoying an onion ring.​



Check out the look of consternation on her face! 'I will eat you, little sandwich, whether you like it or not. OH YES I WILL!'


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Wasn't that a 70s game show.. Guess the Mystery Guest...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 4084​
> Never too many Nancys! Here is NancyGirl74 with her ham sandwich - to which she added bacon, lettuce (looks like almost a whole head of lettuce!) and tomato.



I took my leftovers home and shared them with my mom. We _STILL_ have enough for a few sandwiches tomorrow. I had a great time :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2006)

Ashley said:


> What I wanna know is how Jes managed to avoid all of these photos (except what I guess is the back/side of her head).
> 
> /disappointed



Ask, and ye shall receive. 

View attachment Harolds18.jpg


Jes shows her lunch, laughing as it slides off the plate (I wish I'd gotten a picture of _that_! But she put it all back on too quickly!)​


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Mar 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Pastrami, and more pastrami!​



Food Porn, that's what it is.:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.
> 
> View attachment 4090
> 
> ...


Look at the coleslaw dish. Please realize that it is AIRBORN. Seconds later, it clattered to the table, the sauce spraying BBabe in the face. For which I still feel bad today. 
Also, now that I look at that sandwich, it looks even lamer (in relation to the ginormous pastrami monstrosities of the rest of the table) But it was good!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look at the coleslaw dish. Please realize that it is AIRBORN. Seconds later, it clattered to the table, the sauce spraying BBabe in the face. For which I still feel bad today.
> Also, now that I look at that sandwich, it looks even lamer (in relation to the ginormous pastrami monstrosities of the rest of the table) But it was good!




SO that was you making all that noise down there. Dontcha know your are suposed to EAT the food not PLAY with it.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I had to work yesterday so I missed out on everything from a social standpoint. Looks like everyone had a great time and even though I prefer corned beef, that pastrami looks fabulous. So, what did I do to satisfy my hunger when I finally got out of work? I ordered a thin crust veggie pizza and garlic bread. While it didn't replace the conversation I missed out on, it did fill the void in my stomach. Oh well, maybe next year Randi?:eat2: 

Hmm, just did a spell check and it didn't recognize Randi. How could that be?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2006)

autopaint-1 said:


> Well, I had to work yesterday so I missed out on everything from a social standpoint. Looks like everyone had a great time and even though I prefer corned beef, that pastrami looks fabulous. So, what did I do to satisfy my hunger when I finally got out of work? I ordered a thin crust veggie pizza and garlic bread. While it didn't replace the conversation I missed out on, it did fill the void in my stomach. Oh well, maybe next year Randi?:eat2:
> 
> Hmm, just did a spell check and it didn't recognize Randi. How could that be?




Dave, you were missed! And you won't have to wait till next year, there have been rumblings of quarterly get togethers. You know we'll keep you posted.

And I am not surprised that spellcheck didn't recognize me. I am becoming an unknown! :shocked:


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG SVS that sandwich looked fantastic!! It was nice seeing everyone's photos and food...I sure wish we lived closer!! Would you please tell Nancy (your roomie) that Jackie and Chris said Hi!...


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't get to upload the photos to my computer. I'll just say for now: fuck apple! think different my sweet bippie.

I hope to contribute when I can get this thing to work.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I can't get to upload the photos to my computer. I'll just say for now: fuck apple! think different my sweet bippie.
> 
> I hope to contribute when I can get this thing to work.



I can send you the pics via email if you'd like. PM me your email address if you want me to.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 6, 2006)

That food looks so wonderful and by the smiles, it must have tasted as good!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow... I guess I missed the boat, too!

(And I live so close.... drat!!!)

It would have been nice to say hi... Well, have another one soon!

Hugs! :wubu:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look at the coleslaw dish. Please realize that it is AIRBORN. Seconds later, it clattered to the table, the sauce spraying BBabe in the face.


The face, the sweater, the hair. I looked like the money shot in a Peter North video.

I'm not normally one to attend these things, and was a bit of a kicking-and-screaming attendee to this one at first. But I've gotta say, the food was surprisingly good, the service was surprisingly surprising (!), and the company kept me laughing the whole time. When I wasn't stuffing my face in a most unflattering, nub-headed way (see photos).

Randi, you're every bit as delightful as I've always heard you are. Can't thank you enough for putting this together.


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2006)

OH MY! I'm not sure but I think most of those food shots belong in a BIG Girl, BIG Stuff layout! Holy moley!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok Im gonna say it. No one mentioned Jes's hands. I loved them. So cute and the nails a pretty pink. YES I notice odd things about people. I admit it. But I reallu like peoples hands.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok Im gonna say it. No one mentioned Jes's hands. I loved them. So cute and the nails a pretty pink. YES I notice odd things about people. I admit it. But I reallu like peoples hands.


oh my god! berna! thank you! you can't know how much that compliment touches me! My whole life i've taken a lot of ribbing for my hands--they're small. Short, sausage-y fingers. My mom says my hands 'never grew up' (they still look like little kid hands, I think she means). And people have said: the rest of you is big, how come your hands are so small? So it's SO nice to get an unexpected compliment like that, and I treasure it.

And you have bedroom eyes, but I'll bet you know that. *wink*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 10, 2006)

No problem girlie and as for he bedroom eyes 

THEY'RE NOT WORKING :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> No problem girlie and as for he bedroom eyes
> 
> THEY'RE NOT WORKING :shocked:


I was quite entranced, berna, and wanted to make like that INXS video with the people at the long table eating the naughty fruits, but I felt like Michael might've thought girl-on-girl action at lunch was inappropriate.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was quite entranced, berna, and wanted to make like that INXS video with the people at the long table eating the naughty fruits, but I felt like Michael might've thought girl-on-girl action at lunch was inappropriate.


Yeah, I kept waiting for Caligula to break out, but it's probably for the best it didn't. Wouldn't wanna get banned from a place with such marvy pastrami.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yeah, I kept waiting for Caligula to break out, but it's probably for the best it didn't. Wouldn't wanna get banned from a place with such marvy pastrami.


Wouldn't have worked. THere was no butter.

HEY, speaking of that (?) I'm still mad I didn't get enough pastrami. When, oh when, will I learn? I'm disappointed in myself.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 14, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> OMG SVS that sandwich looked fantastic!! It was nice seeing everyone's photos and food...I sure wish we lived closer!! Would you please tell Nancy (your roomie) that Jackie and Chris said Hi!...



I didn't respond because Nancy was going to register and answer you herself but she is not quick enough!! She was excited to hear from you and will log in and say hello for herself some day!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2006)

I demand that peaches and cream Nancy appear!


----------



## gypsy666 (Mar 21, 2006)

How much do they charge for that pastrami sandwich?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2006)

gypsy666 said:


> How much do they charge for that pastrami sandwich?



The 26 oz. pastrami is $26.95. You can get a 13 oz. for $13.50.

Gypsy - are you the gypsy I know from years back?


----------



## danny007 (Apr 8, 2007)

When I first went with my uncle and a client of his to Harold's, my uncle told me about the sandwiches and SVS is very right when she says they are huge, I was shocked when I saw the size of the sandwiches. They are humongous, I couldn't believe it. Anyway, that's my experience at Harold's. I love the place too having said that.


----------

